# Penn Slammer



## bobbl (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen robusten Spinnrolle und bin, dank der Hilfe vieler lieber Boardies auf die Slammer gestoßen, von der ich auch ziemlich angetan bin. 
Es wäre echt nett wenn hier möglichst viele Leute ihre Erfahrungen mit dieser Rolle reinschreiben können,da es auch bei dieser Rolle sehr kontroverse Meinungen gibt.

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
Bobbl


----------



## Bobster (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Nein, tun wir eben nicht 

Es ist wirklich sinnvoller Dir bei Deine Kaufentscheidung
zu helfen, wenn...ja wenn Du uns mal sagst, was Du damit 
machen möchtest ?!?

An welche PS dachtest Du ?
bzw. welche Größe ?
An was soll sie "festgemacht" werden ?
Worauf willst Du angeln ?
Welche Schnurstärke schwebt Dir vor ?

usw......

Also, laß mal was hören...
Ich denke, dann werden Dir die Boardies schon weiterhelfen....oder Dir eben ne Red/Blue Arc empfehlen 

Bobster


----------



## bobbl (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Okay, dann lege ich mal los 
Also Hechtangeln/Spinnangeln ist der Schwerpunkt.
Größe dachte ich 360
Können soll sie: Robust sein, kraftvolles Einkurbeln darf kein Prblem sein, genauso wenig wie weite Würfe. Gewicht ist irrelevant 
:m
Dankeschöhön und lieb Grüßee


----------



## bobbl (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Schnurstärke dachte ich an: 0.20 geflochtene bzw 35 mono


----------



## heinzrch (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Die Slammer ist wohl eine der wenigen Rollen, die qualitativ über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist, und das in allen Baugrößen....


----------



## GuidoOo (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Also, wenn du weite Würfe machen möchtest, dann musst du wohl zur Gefl. greifen...aber ich denke, dass 20er n bissel zu übertrieben ist. die Schnur hat dann noch so viele Reserven, die du nie beanspruchen wirst.

Ich selber Fische die 460er Slammer mit 17er Spiderwire Steath an meiner Sportex Kev Pike!

Wie soll ich sagen...mit der Kombo bekommst du jeden Fisch raus.
Nä Bobster


----------



## bobbl (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

@ GuidooO 
welche Köder fischst du an der Slammer und wie wirft sich die Rolle denn so?


----------



## GuidoOo (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Ich benutze die Rolle hauptsächlich zum Schleppen auf Hecht...
Sowohl mit kleinen Ködern(10cm), aber auch mit großen (25+cm)
Macht die alles mühelos mit!
Aber auch Gummifischangeln und Spinnen,Blinkern geht mit ihr,
macht nur nicht so viel Spaß wie mit meiner Stradic wegen dem doch recht hohem Gewicht!

Aber auch zum Pilken in der Ostsee und Norge komm die mit!

Lediglich die Schnurverlegung ist nicht die beste. Hatte zwar noch keine Probleme, sieht aber nicht soo gut aus 
Fische aber auch die Spiderwire....17er und die ist ja nun verdammt dünn!
MIt etwas dickeren Schnüren oder einem anderen Hersteller fürfte sichs aber erledigen!
Ich persönlich würde die Rolle nicht mehr aus der Hand legen!


----------



## schwedenklausi (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Und hie wird die Rolle angeboten :http://www.angelwebshop.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1&vmcchk=1&Itemid=1

schwedenklausi


----------



## MatthiasH (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

prima...ich wollte gerade fragen


----------



## Bobster (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Ja...näh...macht man nix verkehrt :q

Schwachstelle:
Schnurverlegung.
Wie Guido schon erwähnte ist es eine zu beachtende Größe,
besonders beim "Wurfangler" !

Hier mal ein Beispiel:
Du wirfst ein 50g Spöket und Du wirfst einen 35g Crane Bait.
Den Spöket holst Du so locker ein mit der PS.
Die Schnurverlegung dabei ist problematisch.. weil...Du kaum wiederstand hast und damit die Schnur locker auf der Spule verlegt ist. Das KANN dann beim werfen zu Perücken führen |evil:
Der Crane Bait (Wobbler mit Schaufel) baut ungeheuren Druck auf und die Schnurverlegung ist stramm und gleichmässig..

Also, bei der PS sollte "Druck" aufgebaut werden, 
dann ist es eine Prima Rolle....ohne Rücklauf, was manchmal nervt.

Bobster


----------



## bobbl (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Ohne Rücklauf?
Was heißt das bitte?
Das mit dem Druck ist natürlich auch so ne Sache...Blinker gehen dann wohl nicht gut oder?


----------



## biX (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Sorry, aber ich verstehe die Leute nicht, die sich so ein Schwergewicht an die Rute hängen, um damit auf Hecht zu spinnfischen.
Da würde mir doch abends der Arm abfallen.
Als Schlepprolle mag die Slammer ja noch gehen, aber zum Spinnfischen (???)
Selbst das kleinste 260-er Model wiegt noch 340 Gramm.
Oder gibt es da noch eine "Light-Ausführung?


----------



## kv2408 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Die Slammer gibts auch gerade bei Askari im Angebot.
Hab die 360'er auch erst gekauft, aber mit dem Gewicht habe ich kein Problem.
Werfe auch den ganzen Tag damit.#6


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

bei der 260er bin ich deiner Meinung, da erschliesst sich mir der Sinn nicht ganz, warum man eine so kleine aber schwere Rolle braucht. Die 360 hat schon ihre Berechtigung und die 560.  ich fisch die 460er selbst auch, aber wenn man ehrlich ist, dann koennte Penn die Serie auf die 360 und 560 beschraenken.

Die 360er mit ihren 360 oder 380g ist aus meiner sicht ok, die wiegt soviel wie zB die gute alte und viel gelobte Twinpower 4000 FA, Stella 5000FA oder soviel wie die 3500er Certate. (lassen wir die geringfuegigen Preisunterschiede mal beiseite - Fakt ist, dass einige andere Rollen fuer diesen angelbereich ein aehnliches gewicht haben). Mit der 360er fische ich auf Wels, da haette ich bei einigen der 100g leichteren Modelle mit einer 4000er Spulengroesse so meine bedenken. Ob man die Slammer fuer's Hecht und Zanderangeln wirklich braucht, wenn es nicht gerad an den Bodden oder ein anderes Grossfischgewaesser geht, ist natuerlich ansichtssache. 

Abgesehen vom reinen Gewicht spielt auch die balance eine wichtige Rolle. ich bin selbst Gewichtsfetischist und versuche, das gewicht meiner Kombos zu minimieren, aber ich hab da selbst auch 1-2 Ruten an denen die 80g mehr sich nicht wirklich 1:1 bemerkbar machen....


----------



## antonio (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

die slammer sind schon gute rollen nur sollte man sie auch da einsetzen wo sie hingehören.
es sind stabile robuste rollen, die eigentlich fürs pilken gedacht sind.
als spinnrolle würd ich sie nicht einsetzen auf grund des gewichts und der schnurverlegung.
wenn man schon eine hat, kann man sie schon mal einsetzen als spinnrolle aber extra fürs spinnfischen eine kaufen würd ich nicht.

antonio


----------



## Nelson (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Ich weiß garnicht so richtig was das ganze Gequatsche soll mit dem "würde ich nicht zum Spinnfischen einsetzen" und so. Entweder haben die Leute noch nie mit der Rolle gefischt und labern nur etwas nach was sie mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt haben oder haben einfach mal keine Ahnung.
Natürlich wurde die Rolle für das Spinfischen entwickelt!! Und schon garnicht für das Pilken. Wo man sie aber dennoch super einsetzen kann.
Und diese Sache erst mit dem Gewicht. Ja warum ist sie denn so schwer?? Ganz einfach - weil da nicht soviel Plastikmüll drann verbaut ist!! Eine Rolle kann nun mal nicht extrem robust und extrem leicht sein. Das sind doch Widersprüche in sich!
Ich habe die 360er und die 560er. Desweiteren habe ich mir jetzt noch die 260er bestellt die meine Twin Power ersetzen soll. Die Rollen laufen wie am ersten Tag! Und wer reinschaut in eine solche Rolle, dem wird auffallen, dass das Innenleben zu 100% aus Stahl und Bronze besteht. Wenn ich da in meine Stradic oder Twin Power reinschaue kommen mir gleich irgendwelche uminösen Kunststoff-Unterlegscheiben entgegen und die Zahnräder aus Kunststoff machen auch nicht wirklich einen robusten Eindruck.
Um es kurz zu machen: Wer diese Rolle kauft kann garnichts verkehrt machen. Und schon garnicht bei dem Kurs zu dem sie gerade verkauft wird. Wenn man bedenkt, dass sie vor nicht allzu langer Zeit mehr als doppelt so teuer war. Also ich würde zuschlagen. Und noch was - auch auf die Gefahr hin einige Leute jetzt zu verletzen oder so, aber in Sachen Robustheit schlägt keine Red Arc oder Blue Arc oder was auch immer die Slammer!!


----------



## norge_klaus (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Hi Nelson,
ruhig Blut ! Die Slammer ist sicher sehr robust und begrenzt tauglich für's Salzwasser. Pflege meine Rollen nicht übermäßig, aber bei meiner 560er Slammer platzt die Farbe hier und da ab. Funktion der Rolle ist auf keinen Fall beeinträchtigt, sieht aber Scheixxe aus. Die Schnurverlegung ist für das Spinnfischen auch eher gewöhnungsbedürftig. Meine Slammer kommt nur noch bei meiner Stadtmaus zum Einsatz. #h Die mag halt keine Multis.
Gruß

Norge_Klaus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*



Nelson schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht so richtig was das ganze Gequatsche soll mit dem "würde ich nicht zum Spinnfischen einsetzen" und so. Entweder haben die Leute noch nie mit der Rolle gefischt und labern nur etwas nach was sie mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt haben oder haben einfach mal keine Ahnung.
> Natürlich wurde die Rolle für das Spinfischen entwickelt!! Und schon garnicht für das Pilken. Wo man sie aber dennoch super einsetzen kann.
> Und diese Sache erst mit dem Gewicht. Ja warum ist sie denn so schwer?? Ganz einfach - weil da nicht soviel Plastikmüll drann verbaut ist!! Eine Rolle kann nun mal nicht extrem robust und extrem leicht sein. Das sind doch Widersprüche in sich!
> Ich habe die 360er und die 560er. Desweiteren habe ich mir jetzt noch die 260er bestellt die meine Twin Power ersetzen soll. Die Rollen laufen wie am ersten Tag! Und wer reinschaut in eine solche Rolle, dem wird auffallen, dass das Innenleben zu 100% aus Stahl und Bronze besteht. Wenn ich da in meine Stradic oder Twin Power reinschaue kommen mir gleich irgendwelche uminösen Kunststoff-Unterlegscheiben entgegen und die Zahnräder aus Kunststoff machen auch nicht wirklich einen robusten Eindruck.
> Um es kurz zu machen: Wer diese Rolle kauft kann garnichts verkehrt machen. Und schon garnicht bei dem Kurs zu dem sie gerade verkauft wird. Wenn man bedenkt, dass sie vor nicht allzu langer Zeit mehr als doppelt so teuer war. Also ich würde zuschlagen. Und noch was - auch auf die Gefahr hin einige Leute jetzt zu verletzen oder so, aber in Sachen Robustheit schlägt keine Red Arc oder Blue Arc oder was auch immer die Slammer!!



Ich kann mich deinen Argumentationen anschließen. 
Ich selber fische mit der 360'er auf Hecht und kann nichts nachteiliges sagen. Sicher verlegen manch andere Rollen die Schnur "besser". Das stört mich aber nicht weiter. Genau so das Gewicht, denn wenn gescheite Materialien verbaut werden kommt zwangsläufig ein gewisses Gewicht zusammen. Und mir ist ein Robuste zuverlässige Rolle mit einem großen Einsatzspektrum lieber als so eine ultraleichte Kaffeemühle.


----------



## biX (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Es ist erstaunlich, wie hartnäckig sich der Gedanke hält, dass etwas Schweres auch robust ist. Es gibt so viele moderne Baustoffe und Materialien, die wesentlich druckfester, versteifungssicherer, reißfester, schlag- oder beschusssicherer sind als Beton oder Stahl (also schwere Materialien)


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*



biX schrieb:


> Es ist erstaunlich, wie hartnäckig sich der Gedanke hält, dass etwas Schweres auch robust ist. Es gibt so viele moderne Baustoffe und Materialien, die wesentlich druckfester, versteifungssicherer, reißfester, schlag- oder beschusssicherer sind als Beton oder Stahl (also schwere Materialien)


 
Also ist die Slammer nicht robust und das Gewicht hat nichts damit zu tun, dass besonders robustes eingebaut ist?

Weil ja Beton und Stahl und Slammer... ich weiß ja nicht so ganz ... #h


----------



## biX (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Du siehst das falsch herum. Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass die Slammer nicht robust ist. Ich habe gesagt, dass etwas leichteres genauso oder noch robuster/langlebig sein kann.


----------



## antonio (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

@ nelson

bleib doch mal ruhig.hat doch keiner gesagt, daß die slammer schlecht sind, im gegenteil.
mir ist sie nur zu schwer und de schnurverlegung gefällt mir nicht so richtig.deswege nutze ich sie nicht zum spinnfischen mit meinen ruten.
und ich hab sogar 2 von der sorte.

antonio


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Also was könnte in Rollen stabiler sein als Beton ..

oder konkreter als die Slammer bei gleicher Größenangabe mit deutlich weniger Gewicht ... den Preis dürfen wir auch nicht aus den Augen verlieren ... #h


----------



## biX (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Ich will es mal so ausdrücken: Ich würde lieber mit einem Audi mit Aluminiumkarosserie, Magnesiummotorblock und Verbundwerkstoff mit 50 km/h gegen einen Brückenpfeiler fahren, als mit einem Dodge, der aus einem Metall-Block "gefräst ist".



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Also was könnte in Rollen stabiler sein als Beton ..



Beton wäre mal was anderes


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Vom Baustahl und Baubeton über Autocrashtest zu ??????

was kommt nun???

Vorschlag: Wir bleiben bei der Slammer ... so ganz konkret ...


----------



## fishmike (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Ich fische weder eine Slammer noch eine Twin Power, also kann ich nicht mitreden wie robust bzw. fragil die Rollen sind.
Mich würde allerdings mal interessieren wer schon eine Slammer gekillt hat! Bisher hab ich noch nirgends gelesen dass im Drill eine Achse verbogen wurde oder das Getriebe w.o. gegeben hat...
Ich glaube es wurde ohnehin schon alles gesagt zur Slammer - scheinbar ist sie robust, kein Leichtgewicht und die Schnurverlegung ist nicht die beste... sind das nicht Fakten an denen nicht gerüttelt werden kann?? Eigentlich ist es sehr simple - zumindest seh ich das so.

Aber scheinbar müssen manche Leute so lange nachfragen bis lesen was sie gerne lesen wollen über ihr Röllchen...
//MICHI


----------



## Dorschknorpel (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

... was ich viel interessanter finde, ist dass der Bobbl eigentlich nach unseren Erfahrungen mit dieser Rolle gefragt hat. Was im Tröt aber gleich wieder in ein Hauen und Stechen, für und wieder, was sie angeblich ist oder nicht, was sie angeblich kann oder nicht|kopfkrat?
Er hat sich doch schon erkundigt und ist bei der Slammer hängen geblieben. So, also ich bin Besitzer von 'ner 260 und 360'er und benutze sie zum Pilken und Spinnfischen. Meine Erfahrungen mit beiden Rollen sind durchweg positiv. Die angeblich so schlechte Schnurverlegung kann ich auch nicht bestätigen. Sie hängt meiner Meinung nach aber auch von der eingesetzten Schnur ab. Mit einer nicht ganz rungeflochtenen wie der Whiplash ist das überhaupt kein Problem. Sie ist sicher nicht filigran, sondern eher das Arbeitstier und genau das habe ich gesucht. Vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis gibt es auch kaum was besseres am Markt.


----------



## anbeisser (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Hallo !

Ich fische mit ner Daiwa Caldia 3000.
Die wiegt 340g
Mit der Daiwa Powermesh 50-100g kommt die Angel auf 560g und lässt sich wunderbar ohne Probleme den ganzen Tag fischen.

Klar es geht noch weiter runter. Aber nur wer hat der kann ..........

Aber die Penn Slammer scheint doch ne gute Rolle zu sein und vom Preis ist Sie auch für Ottonormalangler erschwinglich.
Es muss auch nicht immer ne reine Geflochtene genommen werden.

Ich nehme seit kurzem auf ner billigen Balzer Oyster eine 0,15  Hemingway Futura Monotec mit 8Kg Tragkraft.
300m für 20€ incls. Versand
Die hat nen geflochtenen Kern mit monofilartiger Beschichtung und keine Probleme mit Perrücken.
http://www.factory-shop.de/index.php?gruppe=4


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

ich hab die 360er und 460er im Einsatz; beide tun tapfer ihren Dienst - habe noch keine Slammer geschrottet. Bilder von der Schnurverlegung bei beiden habe ich neulich in einem anderen Troet "Suche stabile Spinrolle" oder so geposted. Wenn man nicht filigranste schnuere verwendet, dann geht es meiner Meinung nach


----------



## biX (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Weshalb ich hier überhaupt geschrieben hatte, war, dass der Beitragsstarter noch in der Findungsphase ist und explizit auf gewollte gute Schnurverlegung für seine "Wunschrolle" hingewiesen hatte (siehe hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=146554)
...
Dieser Aussage: "Ich hoffe das du dir im Klaren bist, dass die Slammer eigentlich eine altertümliche Rolle ist, die nur aufgrund ihrer Robustheit zu überzeugen weiss." kann ich mich voll anschließen. Daher auch mein Vergleich mit den Autos ...


----------



## Sauron151 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Kann ich ne Baitrunner 4500 eigenltich zum Wallerspinne usen, oder eher net? Will mir net noch ne Rolle kaufen ^^

lg


----------



## bobbl (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Also wenn ich mir die Aws so anschaue komme ich zu folgendem Ergebnis:
Keiner der die Slammer hat ist unzufrieden mit ihr.
Andere finden sie zu schwer und zu veraltet.
[Ich persönlich finde 360 Gramm für eine Rolle mit 250 m 30er Schnurfassung nicht viel]
@ Raubfischfan: 
Welche Schnur nutzt du auf der 360 Slammer? Marke und Stärke wären interessant und auch die Menge die du draufbringst.

DANKE für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## robdasilva (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Hallo,
ich fische die Penn Slammer 460 auf meiner Waller-Spinnrute.
Ich muß sagen die Rolle ist einfach Top und einfach nicht zum kaputt kriegen.
Würde die Slammer immer wieder kaufen und kann sie nur jedem empfehlen.

Grüße aus dem Allgäu.


----------



## bobbl (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Welche Schnur hast du auf der Rolle?
Lg


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*



bobbl schrieb:


> @ Raubfischfan:
> Welche Schnur nutzt du auf der 360 Slammer? Marke und Stärke wären interessant und auch die Menge die du draufbringst.



Ich habe die PowerPro in 40lbs drauf, habe eine 150yard Spule (ca. 130-140m) gekauft. Die Spule passte komplett drauf, ich musste sogar etwas unterfuettern. Da wo ich aktuell fische, muss ich nicht mehr als 20-30m werfen, so dass das mehr als genug Schnur auf der Rolle ist.


----------



## zulu (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Ich hab die 560 auf meiner rainer korn popp und pilk.
Schnur ist powerline 0 25. 

Damit fische ich im mittelmeer tiefsee,  60 bis 150 m mit naturköder.

Bis jetzt 3. saison null korrosion.

Die verlegung der schnur ist einfach nur slammertypisch
und ohne nachteile. Die ist für schweren einsatz mit dicken schnüren gemacht.

Ich bin mit meiner rolle  bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.

Jetzt aber mal was ganz anderes :

Auf meiner rolle steht made in USA  und ich habe 
130 eus dafür gelegt.

Soweit ich weiss ist das was jetzt so auf dem markt ist ein massenprodukt aus china.

Da soll die oberfläche und das eloxal nicht so doll sein.

Wie  die innereien der chinesen aussehen wird die praxis zeigen, die können durchaus gut sein.

#h

Z.


----------



## bobbl (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

@ Raubfischfan
Wie sehen eigentlich die Wurfeigenschaften der Slammer aus und soll ich die 360er oder 460er auf Hecht nehmen?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Hab mir jetzt auch mal die Rolle angesehen.
Also vom Fassungsvermögen her sollte ja die 260er zum Hechtspinnfischen auch reichen. 200m 0,25 mono dürften in etwa 100 m 0,35er entsprechen, meines Erachtens die optimale Größe.

Von der Übersetzung her unterscheiden sich die 260er und die 360er auch nicht. Also ich würde zum Spinnfischen die kleinere nehmen. Die 460er wäre mir ne ganze Ecke zu gewaltig.


----------



## Fishzilla (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Moin.
Ich habe die Slammer 260.
Zuerst dachte ich, ich habe eine Montagskiste gekauft.
Rotor wackelte und Schnurverlegung unter aller Sau.
Dann habe ich ein Tipp bekommen, wie ich den Rotor wieder fest bekomme.

Hat alles auf Anhieb geklappt.
Wenn man schon dabei ist, gleich mal die Kiste aufgeschraubt und ein wenig "umgeschaut".
Macht auf mich einen sehr soliden, robusten und wertigen Eindruck. 
Seitdem ich die Hemingway Schnur durch die Spiderwire Cod Red in 0,14mm ausgetauscht habe, ist es eine komplett andere Rolle.
Schnurverlegung akkurat, auch bei druckvollen Würfen keine Perücken.
Ich werde mir noch eine Penn kaufen, weil sie mir einfach so gut gefällt.
Endlich mal eine Rolle, die zu mir passt.
Ohne Schnickschnack, tausende von Kugellagern und abschaltbare Rücklaufsperre.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*



bobbl schrieb:


> @ Raubfischfan
> Wie sehen eigentlich die Wurfeigenschaften der Slammer aus und soll ich die 360er oder 460er auf Hecht nehmen?



Zum Hechtfischen brauchst nie und nimmer die 460er, da ist die 360 mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Nelson (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Jo - 360er ist optimal.
Die 260er wäre zu klein; die 460er zu groß/schwer.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*



bobbl schrieb:


> @ Raubfischfan
> Wie sehen eigentlich die Wurfeigenschaften der Slammer aus?



1)Die Slammer 360 hat eine tiefere Spule als andere Rollen vergleichbarer Groesse, dh sie ist nicht als ultimative Weitwurfrolle konzipiert. Ich fische sie im Bereich 20-30m vom ufer, da gibt es keine Probleme. Wenn es bei dir aber staendig auf jeden Meter ankommt, hmmm zugegeben mit einer 5000er Shimano werfe ich ein paar meter weiter.

2) Wegen der doch etwas schlechteren Schnurverlegung kann es passieren, dass am Anfang nach dem bespulen die Schnur irgendwo einschneidet, das macht dann beim Werfen einen heftigen Ruck und dein koeder bleibt in der Luft stehen. Nach dem Neubespulen fische ich die ersten Male mit einem etwas dickeren Vorfach und nicht mit meinen teuersten Koedern. Wenn du sie ein paar mal rausgefeuert und eingekurbelt hast, dann legt sich dieses Problem. Auch die Schnurwahl hilft, bei der PowerPro habe ich da zB sowie so weniger Probleme mit...


----------



## Nelson (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

@Raubfisch-Fan

hmmm...also das Problem mit den heftigen Schnureinschneiden und das dann auch noch der Köder in der Luft stehen bleibt hatte ich ja noch nie. Nicht bei geflochtener noch bei monofiler Schnur. 
Kann es sein, dass du vllt die Schnur beim ersten Mal zu straff aufspulst?


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*



Nelson schrieb:


> @Raubfisch-Fan
> Kann es sein, dass du vllt die Schnur beim ersten Mal zu straff aufspulst?



Das ist sicherlich ein faktor, da das 1. aufspulen bei mir zuhause selbst sicherlich alles andere als aus dem Lehrbuch ist. Die Schnur macht auch was aus.

Wie gesagt, ist auch kein regelmaessiges problem, das bestehen bleibt. Bin gluecklicher Inhaber einer 360er und 460er, meiner Meinung nach ist die Slammer DAS Arbeitstier fuer's schwerere Spinnfischen mit dem aktuell besten Preis-Leistungsverhaeltnis.


----------



## Nelson (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu!:m


----------



## Promachos (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Sorry für OT, aber das geht mir schon die ganze Zeit nicht aus dem Sinn:

Stellt euch mal vor, die Rolle würde "Slam Penner" heißen:q.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## tidecutter (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*



Promachos schrieb:


> Sorry für OT, aber das geht mir schon die ganze Zeit nicht aus dem Sinn:
> 
> Stellt euch mal vor, die Rolle würde "Slam Penner" heißen:q.
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Oder anders herum Penner Slam!:m


----------



## Nelson (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Ich würd die trotzdem kaufen :q

Hab im Übrigen heute meine 260er bekommen. Alles in Ordnung. Wie immer.


----------



## henningcl (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Moin Mädels und Jungs

Ich hab mir gerade zwei 560er gekauft.

Die Rollen sind noch nicht bespult.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mal ein paar Bilder von den bespulten Spulen reinstellen, mit schnurangabe(Marke , durchmesser und Meter)

Grüsse
Henning#h

P.S.: DIETMAR.......:g


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Schau doch mal hier, da kannst du nachlesen wieviel Schnur auf die Slammer geht.:m


----------



## bobbl (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

SO
Ich habe mir jetzt bei Angelgeräte Bode die Penn Slammer 360 bestellt, zur Sicherheit auf 
Nachnahme.
Werbung im Blinker:

Die Rolle für den bedingungslosen Großfischfang. Die 100% !Made in USA! Ganzmetall Powerrollen sind speziell für das Spinnfischen mit superstarken geflochten Schnüren entwickelt.

Made in USA erstaunt mich 

Ihr bekommt natürlich einen dicken Bericht...leider erst nächsten Winter, weil hier in Mittelfranken an der Seenplatte Angeln erst wieder ab dem 1 August erlaubt ist.

Ich bräuchte jetzt noch einen Tipp wo ich die angepriesene Power Pro Schnur möglichst günstig herbekomme...

Auf jeden Fall erstmal ein großes Danke an alle, die mich beraten haben!


----------



## Bobster (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

@bobbl
_Ihr bekommt natürlich einen dicken Bericht...leider erst nächsten Winter, weil hier in Mittelfranken an der Seenplatte Angeln erst wieder ab dem 1 August erlaubt ist.
|kopfkrat_

Dann leg noch einen Streifen "Teppichklebeband" auf die Spule und ich hoffe du lässt Dir das aufspulen der
Schnur bis zum 31.7. lansam zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger zergehen :q
Achtung Schnur färbt leicht ab - weiße 1,00 € Handschuhe
aus dem Baumarkt benutzten :m

Bobster


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

http://stores.ebay.de/Scissortail-Sports


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> http://stores.ebay.de/Scissortail-Sports



genau da kaufe ich auch!


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*



> Dann leg noch einen Streifen "Teppichklebeband" auf die Spule



Vom Teppichklebeband rate ich ab, ich hab schon bei Metallrollen in der Sonne gesehen wie das Zeug darunter heiss und weich geworden ist, und die unteren Lagen verkleistert hat und seitlich hochgedrueckt wurde.... Lieber etwas Mono drunter, gleicher Effekt, nur du kannst das Kleberisiko (wie klein es auch immer ist) ausschliessen....


----------



## DonUrlaub (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

@ Schleien-Stefan und Raubfisch-Fan:

Würde gern gleich eine 1500 Yrd-Spule à 20 lb in den 
USA bestellen.

Habt Ihr das schon mal gemacht?

Laut:

http://www.zoll.de/faq/postverkehr/internethandel/index.html#internethandel1

müsste da ja nur noch Einfuhrumsatzsteuer dazu kommen.
Oder?
Und was kommt an Porto dazu?

Gruß

Don


----------



## bobbl (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Und mit der Power Pro seit ihr soweit zufrieden?
Und reicht die Schnurverlegung der Penn für diese Schnur aus?
lg


----------



## xonnel (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Ja ist ausreichend.
Ich hab auf der 360er Slammer die 15lbs Power Pro drauf.
10m Mono unterfüttern, dann passt die 300yd Spule haargenau drauf.
Die Spulen von http://stores.ebay.de/Scissortail-Sports sind bei mir bislang immer ohne weitere Abgaben durch den Zoll gegangen und kamen recht schnell an (7-8 Tage).


----------



## bobbl (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

was für ein Monodurchmesser wenn ich fragen darf?
Und wie sieht die reale Tragkraft bei der Schnur aus?


----------



## xonnel (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

bei 10m unterfütterung ist die art der mono völlig wurscht, hab ne 0,35er genommen.
es geht nur darum, dass die mono als unterfütterung das durchdrehen der geflochtenen aufm spulenkern vernindert.
reale tragkraft der 15lbs power pro dürfte so bei 7-8 kg liegen, also mehr als ausreichend


----------



## bobbl (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Hört sich sehr gut an, danke


----------



## henningcl (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Moin
Mich Intressiert eher das Wickelbild bei verschiedenen Schnurstärken.
Die Meterangabe wäre nur on Top.

grüsse
Henning 



Stuffel schrieb:


> Schau doch mal hier, da kannst du nachlesen wieviel Schnur auf die Slammer geht.:m


----------



## GuidoOo (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

soll ich mal nen bild reinstellen von meiner 460 mit 0.17er Spiderwire stealth?


----------



## singer (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

GuidoOo nicht fragen, machen!!


----------



## GuidoOo (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

=) Da isse 
Wie gesagt, die schnur war mal gelb


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Dat geit doch.
Von der Schnurverlegung her zwar nicht schön aber auch nicht so schlecht, dass es Wurfweite kostet.


----------



## henningcl (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Moin
Dachte ich auch, konnte es blos nicht so schön in worte fassen:m



singer schrieb:


> GuidoOo nicht fragen, machen!!




Danke Guido 

Das wickelbild ist doch Super!!!!


grüsse
Henning


----------



## bobbl (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Sieht doch echt gut aus 
So ne Verlegung hatte meine alte Cormoran Chronos*******
nichtmal bei ner 30er Mono ><


----------



## antonio (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*



bobbl schrieb:


> Sieht doch echt gut aus
> So ne Verlegung hatte meine alte Cormoran Chronos*******
> nichtmal bei ner 30er Mono ><



das is ja auch keine rolle.

antonio


----------



## bobbl (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*


100 Euro mein Freund
da kann man wohl auf eine Rolle hoffen.


----------



## antonio (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

hoffen kannst du, aber ob auch das drin ist was der preis verspricht.
und wenn du selber schon sagst besch... schnurverlegung, dann wär sie mir das nicht wert.
oder gehst du automatisch davon aus was teuer ist muß auch gut sein?

antonio


----------



## bobbl (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Nein.
Aber damals habe ich auch ncoh was drauf gegeben ob Sachen das heilige Blinker Gütesiegel etc haben...
Achja: Die Slammer hats auch  
Ein Omen?


----------



## antonio (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

man lernt eben nie aus#h

antonio


----------



## shR!mp (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

So sieht die Wicklung bei meiner Slammer auch aus.....sogar von der Farbe her...nur das ich Fireline Chrystal drauf hab


----------



## bobbl (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

So 
Heute ist meine 360er angekommen.
Zunächst war ich sehr überrascht, da die Rolle mir sehr leicht erscheint und ganz und garnicht schwer.
Der nächste Eindruck war dann: schön kompakt.
Anschließend habe ich überall an der Rolle und am Karton rumgesucht, wo die Rolle denn gebaut wurde. Leider erfolglos.
Nach einer Stunde seeligem rumdrehen und Spule beschaun liegt sie jetzt vor mir und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Neuerwerbung und bedanke mich hiermit bei euch allen, die mir geholfen haben


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Glückwunsch zu deiner neuen Rolle.:m

Da Du keinen Hinweis gefunden hast wo die Rolle Hergestellt wurde kannst du davon aus gehen das sie auch China kommt.
Wenn sie in USA gebaut wurden wäre würde das auch drauf stehen.


----------



## Milano (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Hallo,
ich bin bekennender Slammer/ LiveLiner-Fan und besitze alle Größen von der 260iger bis hin zur 760iger.
Hinsichtlich der Einschätzung Made in USA oder Made in China kann ich sagen:
Da ich meine Rollen von Zeit zu Zeit in alles Einzelteile zerlege und warte und sowohl USA als auch China-Produkte habe, habe ich festgestellt, dass die Rollen vom Aufbau her vollkommen identisch sind. Lediglich die Rollen "Made in China" sind m.E. nicht so gut "im Fett". Hier fette ich nach ( das rote Penn-Fett) und die Rollen laufen beanstandungslos.


----------



## bobbl (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Hm, wie fette ich denn die Slammer am dümmsten nach, und woran merke ich wann, bzw ob ich die Rolle fetten muss?
LG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Dazu musst du natürlich die Rolle öffnen. Ich würde sie aber erstmal so lassen wie sie ist und mit ihr fischen.#:
Nach der Saison kannst du sie dann ja eventuell mal öffnen und neu fetten.


----------



## henningcl (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Moin
Bei meinen steht auch nichts drauf, sind wohl dann auch aus China.......

SON GLÜCK, bedenke man, wie Amis Autos bauen

Ausserdem sind sie von der Verarbeitung tadellos.

Im übrigen ist bei mir blaues Fett drinn.

Grüsse
Henning 






Milano schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin bekennender Slammer/ LiveLiner-Fan und besitze alle Größen von der 260iger bis hin zur 760iger.
> Hinsichtlich der Einschätzung Made in USA oder Made in China kann ich sagen:
> Da ich meine Rollen von Zeit zu Zeit in alles Einzelteile zerlege und warte und sowohl USA als auch China-Produkte habe, habe ich festgestellt, dass die Rollen vom Aufbau her vollkommen identisch sind. Lediglich die Rollen "Made in China" sind m.E. nicht so gut "im Fett". Hier fette ich nach ( das rote Penn-Fett) und die Rollen laufen beanstandungslos.


----------



## Bobster (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Hoffentlich seit Ihr alle zufrieden.
Man kann auch nicht sehr viel verkehrt machen mit der
PS Serie.


*Rotes Fett - Blaues Fett*

Sehr interessant-könnte direkt wieder ein Hochwissenschaftlicher Fett (er) Tröt werden....

Ich 'hol mir schon mal was zu knabbern....

Bobster

P.S. @ bobbl
Laß jetzt bloß mal die Rolle in Ruhe und fang nicht an 
nachzufetten - Nach Ablauf der Saison kannst Du dann-wenn Du unbedingt meinst !
Dann aber das original Penn Rollenfett.
Wobei hier jetzt erst einmal abgeklärt werden muß um welches "blaues" Fett es sich 
handelt ?


----------



## bobbl (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Bei mir ist auch blaues Fett drinnen...ich musste einfach mal die Kurbel rausdrehen aus Neugier 

@ Bobster
Ai Ai Sir, Rolle nicht verpfuschen bis Ende 09 
Ich würde so oder so das jemand andren machen lassen...ich und Technik...Hilfe


----------



## powermike1977 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

moinsen,
habe den kompletten thread gelesen und bin fast verkauft, suche naemlich auch ne etwas groessere, robuste rolle fuer waller (aber von den chancen her gehen eher hechte hier ran) - aber kann jemand was vom lauf der rolle im vergleich zu z.b. der technium oder anderen rollen stellen? 
cheers,
mike


----------



## henningcl (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Moin

Meine Laufen wie ne Twin oder sogar besser.
Absolut Super nach meiner kleinen meinung.

grüsse
Henning

P.S. hat schon jemand das rote und das Blaue Fett gemixt??

welche farbe kommt raus??





powermike1977 schrieb:


> moinsen,
> habe den kompletten thread gelesen und bin fast verkauft, suche naemlich auch ne etwas groessere, robuste rolle fuer waller (aber von den chancen her gehen eher hechte hier ran) - aber kann jemand was vom lauf der rolle im vergleich zu z.b. der technium oder anderen rollen stellen?
> cheers,
> mike


----------



## powermike1977 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

sauber-danke fuer die schnelle antwort


----------



## Bobster (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

....wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere, müsste das mischen
von roten und blauen Fett irgend einen Farbton in
Richtung "violet" |kopfkrat ergeben.

Ob's besser schmiert #c

Bobster


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> moinsen,
> habe den kompletten thread gelesen und bin fast verkauft, suche naemlich auch ne etwas groessere, robuste rolle fuer waller (aber von den chancen her gehen eher hechte hier ran) - aber kann jemand was vom lauf der rolle im vergleich zu z.b. der technium oder anderen rollen stellen?
> cheers,
> mike



in meinem bescheidenen Rollenpark befinden sich neben Slammer 360 und 460 u.a. auch noch 3 twinpowers (FA, MGS), 2 Stellas (FA, FB) und eine Certate.

Und ganz ehrlich: vom Lauf her kein wirklich spuerbarer Unterschied zu einer TP FA (die MGS laeuft evyl einen Hauch leichter, kann aber auch nur ein gefuehl aufgrund des Materials sein), Certate und Stella laufen doch noch etwas weicher. Fuer das was ich fuer die TP gezahlt hab, bekomme ich jetzt fast 3 Slammers, da ist das fuer mich keine Frage mehr was ich kaufen wuerde.


----------



## bobbl (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Meine Kurbelt sich super.
Kein Geräusch, kein schleifen. 
Auch recht leichtgängig.
Aber das sind jetzt natürlich nur die ersten "Trockenversuchseindrücke".
Ich hab eine Frage...
dass der Bügel der Slammer so wie auf den folgenden Fotos gebogen ist ist normal, oder?


----------



## bobbl (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Hier sind sie..


----------



## Bobster (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

...sehen doch recht gesund aus 

Ein heutzutage eher seltenes Beispiel eines ausgeglichenen
Preis-Leistungsverhältnisses 

Bobster


----------



## bobbl (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Also ist der Bügel nicht verbogen und es ist alles gut?
lg


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

ich schau heut abend mal bei meinen nach; bin aber ziemlich sicher, dass sie genauso aussehen


----------



## bobbl (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Das ist sehr nett von dir 
ich hab grad nochmal im nternet nachgeschaut und auf den Fotos sieht es eigentlich auch so aus...laufen tut sie gut, von daher
lg


----------



## melis (27. April 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Gibt es einen Größenunterschied zwischen 260 und 360 (außer der Schnurkapazität)?

Welche Schnurkapazität hat die 260er in wirklichkeit von Penn angegeben? Laut verschiedenen Katalogen ist einmal 200m-0,25mm, mal 210m-0,28mm und auch 180m-0,28mm habe ich gefunden. Bei Pure-Fishing ist die Seite von Penn seit Monaten inaktiv.


----------



## Dirk30 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Hi,

wäre die 260er ausreichend zum Spinfischen auf Pollack und Co. in Norwegen ? Als Rute dient eine Sportex Carboflex 2,70m 80gr. WG.


----------



## Nelson (30. April 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Von der Schnurfassung her schon, aber die 360er passt doch besser zu der Rute und der erwarteten Belastung.


----------



## tidecutter (30. April 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Würde auch die 360er nehmen.


----------



## bobbl (30. April 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Die 360er wiegt auch nur 10 Gramm mehr als die 260er...


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. April 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Jupp ist auf jeden Fall die bessere Entscheidung.


----------



## norge_klaus (30. April 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Habe meine 560er vor 5 Jahren in Miami gekauft. Der Preis war damals gegenüber Deutschland unschlagbar günstig. Das Teilchen wurde seitdem ca. 15 Angelwochen in Norge und auf vielen Kuttertouren auf der Ostsee echt hart gefordert. Pflege außer mit Süsswasser abspülen gleich 0. Das sieht man jetzt. Das Salzwasser hat die schwarze Beschichtung an diversen Stellen abgelöst oder schlägt Blasen. Das ist aber nur die Optik. Die Mechanik inkl. Bremse funktioniert immer noch perfekt. Fliege nächsten Freitag mal wieder nach Miami und werde mir wohl noch eine 360er zulegen.#6#6#6 Teste ich dann gleich auf den Key's.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Khaane (30. April 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Inwieweit kann man das Wickelbild der Slammer mit der einer Daiwa 7000 C vergleich?






Quelle: http://img125.exs.cx/img125/9998/daiwa7000c17mw.jpg


----------



## GuidoOo (30. April 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

guckste auf seite 5, da hab ich nen bild reingestellt
Von der Schnurverlegung einer 0.17er Spiderwire Steath


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> guckste auf seite 5, da hab ich nen bild reingestellt
> Von der Schnurverlegung einer 0.17er Spiderwire Steath


 
sieht ja nicht so berauschend aus


----------



## Milano (30. April 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Hallo Boardies,
das rote und das blaue Fett braucht Ihr nicht zu mischen.
Das rote Fett von Penn ist lediglich salzwasserfest und das soll ja bekanntlich kein Fehler sein wenn man schon mal mit den Rollen Richtung Norden unterwegs ist.#h


----------



## norge_klaus (30. April 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Wenn eine Rolle (z.B. meine 560er) nach einer gewissen Angelzeit nicht mehr die Dienste leistet die ich erwarte, dann geht die Rolle in den Müll.


----------



## Bobster (30. April 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Ich bin da etwas sensibler, wenn nicht sogar romantischer |rolleyes

Im Grunde kann bei der PS nur etwas seinen "Dienst"
nicht mehr leisten, wenn "Servicearbeiten" nicht durchgeführt werden.
....und unter Umständen eine fast "Ganz-Metall" Rolle
so einfach in den Müll werfen, spricht nicht unbedingt
für ein durchdachtes Verhältnis zum erworbenen 
Angelgerät.|kopfkrat

Wie dem auch sei, eine "Kult-Rolle" ist sie alle mal .

Bobster


----------



## norge_klaus (30. April 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Hi Bobster,

für mich sind alle Teile die mich an den Fisch bringen Verschleißteile. Einige davon halten länger durch als andere.


----------



## Bobster (30. April 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

@norge_klaus

rationale Ergebnisorientierung
vs
philoso(f)isches jagen & sammeln


Jeder Jeck is anders 

|wavey:

Bobster


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Ich habe eine 360er Slammer zum schweren Spinnfischen.
Nun möchte ich sie zum leichten bis mittleren Norgefischen mit Pilkern bis max. 200g an einer schweren Spin-/ leichten Pilkrute hernehmen.
Meint Ihr, die ist dafür ausreichend? Schnur ist eine 20er Spiderwire.


----------



## bobbl (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Ich denke schon.
Ich habe gestern zum ersten Mal mit der geangelt.
Als Schnur hatte ich ne 30er Mono drauf, weil meine Spiderwire Stealth 14er noch nicht angekommen ist.
So leichtfüßig wie meine 360er nen 40 Gramm Bucktail reindreht...,da denke ich, werden die schlanken Pilker keine Probleme machen. Auch die ABU HILO Wobbler werden butterweich rengekurbelt, obwohl die je nach Schaufeleinstellung auch ordentlich Druck machen.
Also ich denke, dass es geht, aber vllt weiß es jemand noch besser?
lg


----------



## bobbl (28. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

So ich habe die Penn Slammer jetzt doch seit Mai gefischt und inzwischen glaube ich beim Einkurbeln der Geflochtenen ein leises Schleifgeräusch festzustellen. vVllt war das vorher schon da und ich hab es nicht bemerkt und deswegen wollte ich jetzt wissen, ob eure Penns auch "Geräusche" machen, beim Einholen von Geflochtener Schnur.

lg


----------



## Freelander (28. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Nö,zumindest bei meiner US-Version


----------



## singer (10. August 2010)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Seit Jahren bin ich zufrieden mit der 260er und wollte mir jetzt die 760 für Norwegen holen. Was ich im Laden sah war ein Trauerspiel. Je größer das Modell, desto schlechter wurde die Verarbeitung. Die 760 kannte ich noch von früher, diese ist nicht mehr mit den Modellen aus USA und die ersten China zu vergleichen. 
Der Lauf war recht schwer. 
Ich spührte deutlich die Zahnräder. 
Die Verarbeitung war mies. Viele Unsauberheiten außen, die Schrauben sahen aus, als ob diese schon mehrfach geöffnet wurden und saßen leicht schief. 
Mir kam es vor als ob der Preis jetzt voll durchgeschlagen hat. 
Vielleicht wurden bei den ersten Chinamodellen noch Teile aus den USA verbaut. 
Nachdem hier zunächts einige noch vermutet haben, alles gleiche Qualität. Und ein/zwei Leute die welche aus USA und China besitzen behaupteten, selbst das Innenleben hat keinen Unterschied in der Verarbeitung. Diese Aussagen aber von anderen dann gegenteilig geäußert wurden. Kann ich nur sagen was ich gesehen habe. 
Die kleinen Modelle waren noch okay. 
Ich habe die knapp 90€ für die 760 nicht investiert. Sie war es mir nicht Wert. 
Ich weiß von früher, der Laden hat einen recht hohen Durchlauf an Slammers. 
Den Verkäufer darauf angesprochen, meinte er ja seit einiger Zeit sind die Verkäufe zurück gegangen und sie haben auch ab und zu Rückläufer die es früher überhaupt nicht gab. Ihm sei die schlechter gewordende Qualität auch aufgefallen. Aber der Preis .... .


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. August 2010)

*AW: Penn Slammer*



bobbl schrieb:


> Also ist der Bügel nicht verbogen und es ist alles gut?
> lg



Das ist alles Bestens, das gehört so!#6


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2010)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

will mir demnächst 2 neue ROllen zulegen die zum schweren Grundangeln als auch auf der Ostsee zum Einsatz kommen sollen.
hatte da eigendlich ne Slammer 460 im Auge .
hab nun die PENN Slammer 460 LiveLiner gesehen ...
taugt sone Freilaufrolle auch was für Salzwasser-, Ostseeinsatz ?


----------



## Doanafischer (17. August 2010)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

Das sollte kein Problem sein. Den Freilauf musst du ja beim Pilken nicht benutzen.
Und nach dem Salzwassereinsatz schön mit Süßwasser spülen und es gibt keinen Ärger.


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2010)

*AW: Penn Slammer*

nee ... beim Pilken macht der kaum Sinn :q
aber dann wieder beim Grundangeln anner Elbe .
ich glaub ich hole mir mal demnächst 2 Stück


----------

